# Group for Expats working in Melbourne



## expatgroup (Jul 4, 2010)

We run a social group for expats living and working full time in Melbourne. 
If you are over 18, confident with the english language and would like to meet other expats please send me a private message. 

All nationalities welcome.


----------



## Shanah (Jul 5, 2010)

ill just let u know when i move there.


----------



## expatgroup (Jul 4, 2010)

Shanah said:


> ill just let u know when i move there.


no problem Shanah, please email me:

deleted email address.


----------



## LegendKilla (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello! I just moved here from England with work, I will be based here for a few years. Can you send me the details of the next meet up? would like to meet expats in the area. Thanks


----------



## expatgroup (Jul 4, 2010)

LegendKilla said:


> Hello! I just moved here from England with work, I will be based here for a few years. Can you send me the details of the next meet up? would like to meet expats in the area. Thanks


Hi Legend Killa,

The moderator has said that i cant post personal information here. If it is possible, please private message me your email address.


----------



## expatgroup (Jul 4, 2010)

a social group for expats living and working full time in Melbourne.


----------

